# Incredible Hulk on Blu-Ray



## Russell_C (Jul 26, 2007)

I picked up a copy of this movie yesterday and it's defective, after it cues up (which takes forever) it starts then shuts down the player and then powers it up again I'm mad! Any one else have this issue with this or other blu-ray titles? I heard this was an issue with Ironman but my copy works flawlessly.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Russell_C said:


> I picked up a copy of this movie yesterday and it's defective, after it cues up (which takes forever) it starts then shuts down the player and then powers it up again I'm mad. Any one else have this issue with this or other blu-ray titles? I heard this was an issue with Ironman but my copy works flawlessly.


All of the first BluRay DVDs shipped have been recalled. You need to return it. The new ones will be shipped out by Friday Oct 24. Im surprise you were even able to buy one as the recall went out Tuesday afternoon North America wide.


----------



## Russell_C (Jul 26, 2007)

Turns out I needed to do a firmware update to my player all is well.


----------



## donnyroyal (Apr 11, 2008)

I had the same exact problem that you had with The Hulk blu-ray dvd, now I also had same problem with the new HELLBOY II blu-ray dvd. I have the 300 model blu-ray, I wonder if if there is an update or if there is a bigger issue with these models.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

donnyroyal said:


> I wonder if if there is an update or if there is a bigger issue with these models.


Hi and welcome to the Shack!
More than likely you need to do a firmware update on the Player.


----------



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

I've played both The Incredible Hulk, and Ironman on my LG BH-200 combo player without issue, so I don't know of any issues with the discs.
They were even Netflix rentals.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Off-topic but would like to say I didn't like the incredible Hulk movie...I expected more :gulp:


----------

